# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  همه چیز های که باید در مورد دیپلم مجدد بدونید یا ترمیم معدل

## pouyasadeghi

خوب همه میدونیم که معدل کتبی 25 درصد کنکور شده و متاسفانه بعضی ها مثله من زمانی دانش اموز بود اهل درس نبود الان سرش به سنگ خورده و مونده با یه معدل کتبی ده ریاضی من میخواستم تجربی کنکور بدم اما با این معدل کتبی حتی با سهمیه خانواده ایثارگرانم قبول نمیشم پس رفتم تو فکر ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرم مثلا تجربی 

خوب برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد قبلا باید هفت خوان رستم طی میشد یعنی اول شما می رفتید اموزش و پرورش درخواست میدادی شورا تشکیل میشد و موافقت میشد یا نمیشد
الان دیگه اینجوری نیست 
شما تشریف می برید دایره امتحانات اموزش و پرورش اصل مدرک دیپلمی که دارید و ریز نمرات سه سال رو می برید بعد یه چند تا عکس یه فیش پنج تومنی میگرین و شما معرفی میکنن به مرکز اموزش از راه دور بعد شما میتونید از ده تا امتحان کتبی هر چندتا که میخواید انتخاب کنید ویا تطبیق بدید که کنید بهتره چون این دفعه واقعا درسا رو میخونی و بعد نمره بالا بیارید و بعد بقیه شهریور  و یا دی پاس کنید کلا این تکینیک برای کسی که میخواد کنکور 96 بیست و پنج درصد داشته باشه مطمن باشید این جوری با بالاترین نمره پاس میکنید... برید حالشو ببرید 

برای ترمیم معدل عینه جمله که مسئول دابره امتحانات بهم گفت وزیر یه حرفی زد برا ما دردسر درست کرد هیچ دستوری برای ترمیم معدل نداریم
برای ترمیم معدل بازم همین راهه مدرک دیپلم  و ریز نمراتش رو میبری دایره امتحانات و هرچندتا که میخوای امتحان بدی انتخاب میکنی یه معرفی نامه میده مدارس شبانه و ثبت نام میکنی و امتحان میدید.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

واسه ترمیم معدل ازخودت درآوردی؟

----------


## saj8jad

هنوز بخشنامه شیوه اجرای ترمیم معدل نیومده!

----------


## pouyasadeghi

اتفاقا امروز رفتم پرسیدم برای ترمیم معدل هم بله اگه دقت کنید گفتم خرداد میتونید امتحان بدین بخشنامه هم از بهمن میاد نگران نباشید

----------


## pouyasadeghi

حقیقتش این چیزی بود که مدیر دایره امتحانات بهم گفت

----------


## Dr.Naser

ریز نمرات را از کجا گیر بیارم؟دوسال که فارغ التحصیل شدم

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> ریز نمرات را از کجا گیر بیارم؟دوسال که فارغ التحصیل شدم


وقتی دیپلم میگیرید یه کارنامه میدن توش نمرات سه سالتون از اول دبیرستان تا سوم هست

----------


## Dr.Naser

ندارم...گم شده....باید چکار بکنم؟اصل مدرک دیپلم را دارم...
چکار بکنم؟

----------


## Dr.Naser

داداش  مطمئنی ترمیم معدل برای کنکور95اجرا میشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ritalin

_دبیرستانتون داره باید از اونجا بگیرید_

----------


## Dr.Naser

من سال 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم.میدن؟؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

دعا کنید ترمیم معدل امسال نرسه به خدا به ضررتون میشه! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.Naser

> دعا کنید ترمیم معدل امسال نرسه به خدا به ضررتون میشه!


چرا؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> دعا کنید ترمیم معدل امسال نرسه به خدا به ضررتون میشه!


شما که معدلت بالاست راحتی دیگه لطف کن موج منفی نده با این حرفاتونم نمیتونی خودتو جلو بندازی

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط naser6007


من سال 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم.میدن؟؟


احتمالا. همه اطلاعات تو سیستم سناد و... که همه مدارس دارن پس باید داشته باشن._

----------


## mpaarshin

از کجا میدونی بخشنامه بهمن ماه میاد؟

----------


## Dr.Naser

> _
> احتمالا. همه اطلاعات تو سیستم سناد و... که همه مدارس دارن پس باید داشته باشن._


خدا کنه..

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط naser6007


خدا کنه..


اگه ندادن برید آموزش و پرورش  ولی مدرسه داره_

----------


## Dj.ALI

> شما که معدلت بالاست راحتی دیگه لطف کن موج منفی نده با این حرفاتونم نمیتونی خودتو جلو بندازی


معدل کتبی نهایی من 15/65 صدمه....ایا معدل من بالاس؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ritalin

_یه مدت گفتن دی الان شد بهمن حتما چند وقت دیگه میشه فروردین و تا خرداد این بازی ادامه داره._

----------


## Dj.ALI

> چرا؟


برای این که نمیتونین از پسش بر بیاین کنکورتون هم به گند میکشید..یک سر به سوالات نهایی و نحوه ی تصحیحش بزنین سوالات خیلی مفهومی شده...الان هر که فکر میکنه حالا ترمیم معدل شد بره نمراتش 20 میشه یا خوب میشه و خیال بافی میکنه چه بسا خیلی ها نمرات پایین تری کسب کنن و اگر نمرتون بدتر شه از بسیاری از همون افرادی که معدلشون پایین تر از شما بوده عقب میفتید!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> برای این که نمیتونین از پسش بر بیاین کنکورتون هم به گند میکشید..یک سر به سوالات نهایی و نحوه ی تصحیحش بزنین سوالات خیلی مفهومی شده...الان هر که فکر میکنه حالا ترمیم معدل شد بره نمراتش 20 میشه یا خوب میشه و خیال بافی میکنه چه بسا خیلی ها نمرات پایین تری کسب کنن و اگر نمرتون بدتر شه از بسیاری از همون افرادی که معدلشون پایین تر از شما بوده عقب میفتید!


تاحدودی راست میگه

----------


## mpaarshin

> تاحدودی راست میگه


نه راست نمیگن وقتی ترمیم گذاشته میشه واسه خرداد کسی که خوب خونده باشه چون سومم خونده با حل کردن نمونه سوال نهایی به راحتی از پس نهاییا برمیاد اونقدر وقت زیادی نمیخواد واسش بزاره ولی کسی که خوب نخونده بهتره نده کسی که دنبال ترمیمه حتما درسش هم خوبه و سرش به سنگ خورده تورو خدا موج منفی ندین یه درصد مسئولین این موج منفی رو حس کنن میندازن سال بعد من و امثال من که معدلمون ۱۱ هستش هیچ کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم هیچ کاری

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> داداش  مطمئنی ترمیم معدل برای کنکور95اجرا میشه؟؟؟؟


نه اجرا نمیشه متاسفانه طرح تو مرداد ماه تو اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده دیپلم مجدد از اذر اعمال شده و ترمیم معدل میگن از بهمن اگه بهمن اعمال بشه خرداد امتحانات نهایی تصحیح ثبت نام سنجش اردیبهشته نمیرسه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نه راست نمیگن وقتی ترمیم گذاشته میشه واسه خرداد کسی که خوب خونده باشه چون سومم خونده با حل کردن نمونه سوال نهایی به راحتی از پس نهاییا برمیاد اونقدر وقت زیادی نمیخواد واسش بزاره ولی کسی که خوب نخونده بهتره نده کسی که دنبال ترمیمه حتما درسش هم خوبه و سرش به سنگ خورده تورو خدا موج منفی ندین یه درصد مسئولین این موج منفی رو حس کنن میندازن سال بعد من و امثال من که معدلمون ۱۱ هستش هیچ کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم هیچ کاری


به امسال دلت خوش نکن..یا برو به فکر ترمیم معدل برای سال دیگه باش یا دیپ مجدد بگیر...به امسال نمیرسه

----------


## mpaarshin

> به امسال دلت خوش نکن..یا برو به فکر ترمیم معدل برای سال دیگه باش یا دیپ مجدد بگیر...به امسال نمیرسه


خب پس ببوسم از الان بزارم کنار دیگه چون وقت دیپ مجدد هم گذشته دیگه

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه اجرا نمیشه متاسفانه طرح تو مرداد ماه تو اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده دیپلم مجدد از اذر اعمال شده و ترمیم معدل میگن از بهمن اگه بهمن اعمال بشه خرداد امتحانات نهایی تصحیح ثبت نام سنجش اردیبهشته نمیرسه


دیگه انقدر گفتین نمیشه پس نمیشه دیگه ما که کنکورو بوسیدیم گذاشتیم کنار به هرکیم معدلش پایینه باید یه کاری کنم بیخیال کنکور شه حتما

----------


## Dj.ALI

> خب پس ببوسم از الان بزارم کنار دیگه چون وقت دیپ مجدد هم گذشته دیگه


حالا یعنی هر کی معدلش زیر 12 هست باید کنکوره ببوسه بزاره کنار؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mpaarshin

> حالا یعنی هر کی معدلش زیر 12 هست باید کنکوره ببوسه بزاره کنار؟


زیر ۱۲ نه زیر ۱۵ باید ببوسه بزاره کنار چون به زحمتش نمیارزه شما هم لب مرزی باید یه صد داشته باشی تا رتبت خوب شه من الان باید عمومیم بالای ۹۰ و اختصاصیم بالای ۸۰ باشه تا بتونم زیر دو هزار شم
همه چی تموم شد خدافظ کنکور و درس

----------


## Dj.ALI

> زیر ۱۲ نه زیر ۱۵ باید ببوسه بزاره کنار چون به زحمتش نمیارزه شما هم لب مرزی باید یه صد داشته باشی تا رتبت خوب شه من الان باید عمومیم بالای ۹۰ و اختصاصیم بالای ۸۰ باشه تا بتونم زیر دو هزار شم
> همه چی تموم شد خدافظ کنکور و درس


اره خوب باید زحمت بکشی با این معدل الکی که نیست..من دوستم معدلش 13/20 صدم بود امسال زیست رو 56 زد شیمی 48 فیزیک 33 ریاضی 40 زبان 70 دینی 54 ادبیات 46 عربی 66 رتبش توی منطقه 2 شد 17 هزار به زور پرستاری شهرستان قبول شد !!

----------


## mpaarshin

> اره خوب باید زحمت بکشی با این معدل الکی که نیست..من دوستم معدلش 13/20 صدم بود امسال زیست رو 56 زد شیمی 48 فیزیک 33 ریاضی 40 زبان 70 دینی 54 ادبیات 46 عربی 66 رتبش توی منطقه 2 شد 17 هزار به زور پرستاری شهرستان قبول شد !!


که بالای ۹۰ زدنم محاله لااقل دو سال خوندن نیاز داره 
این درصدا هم ماله زیر هزاره دیگه تقریبا اگر معدلش ۱۹ به بالا زیر هزار میشد
یعنی ۱۶ هزارتا رتبشو برده بالا
من شاید برم سراغ ریاضی کنکور ریاضی چون تجربی واسه کساییه که معدلشون خوبه من عمرا نمیتونم کاری کنم

----------


## Dj.ALI

> که بالای ۹۰ زدنم محاله لااقل دو سال خوندن نیاز داره 
> این درصدا هم ماله زیر هزاره دیگه تقریبا اگر معدلش ۱۹ به بالا زیر هزار میشد
> یعنی ۱۶ هزارتا رتبشو برده بالا
> من شاید برم سراغ ریاضی کنکور ریاضی چون تجربی واسه کساییه که معدلشون خوبه من عمرا نمیتونم کاری کنم


ذقیقا...با دو سال خوندن هم خیلی 90 به بالا نمیتونن بزنن..داشتیم کسی رو که امسال بعد از چند سال کنکور دادن قلم چی هم بود زیستشو 30 درصد زد...اره پیش مشاور هم رفتیم گفت اگر معدلت 20 یا 19 بود با این درصدا زیر هزار میومدی...به نظر منم بهترین کار اینه که بری کنکور ریاضی بدی با این وضعیت

----------


## mpaarshin

> ذقیقا...با دو سال خوندن هم خیلی 90 به بالا نمیتونن بزنن..داشتیم کسی رو که امسال بعد از چند سال کنکور دادن قلم چی هم بود زیستشو 30 درصد زد...اره پیش مشاور هم رفتیم گفت اگر معدلت 20 یا 19 بود با این درصدا زیر هزار میومدی...به نظر منم بهترین کار اینه که بری کنکور ریاضی بدی با این وضعیت


اره شما هم همینکارو بکن حتما تجربی بمونی زیست شناسی ازاد هم قبول نمیشی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> اره شما هم همینکارو بکن حتما تجربی بمونی زیست شناسی ازاد هم قبول نمیشی


من پایه ی درسیم بد نیست...پای این بود که کنکور ریاضی بدم مگه دیوونه بودم پشت کنکور بشنم همون سال اول ریاضی کنکور میدادم تا الان هم چند تا ترم از دانشگاهمو گذرونده بودم!!البته چیزی که هست همون رشته ی ریاضی هم مشکل اینجاست که بیکاری توش زیاده..الان تنها راهش اینه که ادم بخونه یک رشته ی بیمارستاری و پزشکی قبول شه تا از اینده ی کاریش مطمئن بشه....

----------


## mehrsa.m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dj.ALI


اره خوب باید زحمت بکشی با این معدل الکی که نیست..من دوستم معدلش 13/20 صدم بود امسال زیست رو 56 زد شیمی 48 فیزیک 33 ریاضی 40 زبان 70 دینی 54 ادبیات 46 عربی 66 رتبش توی منطقه 2 شد 17 هزار به زور پرستاری شهرستان قبول شد !!


مطمئنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟با این درصدا میشه 1800 تا 2000 منطقه 2 بیاری با تخمین رتبه گزینه 2.........*

----------


## mpaarshin

> من پایه ی درسیم بد نیست...پای این بود که کنکور ریاضی بدم مگه دیوونه بودم پشت کنکور بشنم همون سال اول ریاضی کنکور میدادم تا الان هم چند تا ترم از دانشگاهمو گذرونده بودم!!البته چیزی که هست همون رشته ی ریاضی هم مشکل اینجاست که بیکاری توش زیاده..الان تنها راهش اینه که ادم بخونه یک رشته ی بیمارستاری و پزشکی قبول شه تا از اینده ی کاریش مطمئن بشه....


اره منم الان سه ساله پشت کنکورم ولی به خاطر معدلم چاره ای ندارماگه دنبال کار بیمارستانی برو پرستاری اینا پزشکی هم طولانیه هم سخته

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *
> 
> مطمئنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟با این درصدا میشه 1800 تا 2000 منطقه 2 بیاری با تخمین رتبه گزینه 2.........*



گزینه ی دو بیخود کرده با کانون...اینا دروغ میگن تا بیخودی بچه ها رو امیدوار کنن..من خودم باهاش بودم رفت کارنامشو گرفت تازه خودم شاخ دراورده بودم گفتم تازه این چقدر قوی بوده که این درصدا رو زده شده این!!همون موقع به خودمم گفتم دیگه ما باید چه درصدایی رو بزنیم!! :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77): به خودشم گفتم خودشم باورش نمیشد درواقع 4 سال نشسته بود برای پزشکی اخرش دید دیگه فایده ای نداره رفت پرستاری ..منظورم اینه که معدلا رتبه ی ادمو نابود میکنه!!اگر معدلش 19 بود زیر هزار میشد

----------


## Dj.ALI

> اره منم الان سه ساله پشت کنکورم ولی به خاطر معدلم چاره ای ندارماگه دنبال کار بیمارستانی برو پرستاری اینا پزشکی هم طولانیه هم سخته


من خودمم دارم چوب معدلو میخورم....پرستاری هم برای مرد رشته ی سختی محسوب میشه و با روحیات من جور در نمیاد..همه چیز که پول نست..خیلیا میگن کار پرستاری تضمینیه ولی برن نگاه کنن ببینن چقدر سخته کارشون!!پزشکی هم دردسر خاض خودش داره یک عمر باید سرت لای کتاب و درس باشه تا جایی که موهای سرت بریزه!!!نمیدونم چی بگم واقعا شرایط برای همه سخت شده فقط ادم باید خودش همت کنه و دلش برای خودش بسوزه بشینه درس بخونه شاید فرجی بشه...

----------


## mehrsa.m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dj.ALI


گزینه ی دو بیخود کرده با کانون...اینا دروغ میگن تا بیخودی بچه ها رو امیدوار کنن..من خودم باهاش بودم رفت کارنامشو گرفت تازه خودم شاخ دراورده بودم گفتم تازه این چقدر قوی بوده که این درصدا رو زده شده این!!همون موقع به خودمم گفتم دیگه ما باید چه درصدایی رو بزنیم!!به خودشم گفتم خودشم باورش نمیشد درواقع 4 سال نشسته بود برای پزشکی اخرش دید دیگه فایده ای نداره رفت پرستاری ..منظورم اینه که معدلا رتبه ی ادمو نابود میکنه!!اگر معدلش 19 بود زیر هزار میشد




منم میدونم کمی امارشون غلطه...اما گزینه 2 بدون تاثیر معدل این رو محاسبه کرده...شما همون 2000 رو حساب کن...یعنی 15000 تا اختلاف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟*

----------


## mpaarshin

> من خودمم دارم چوب معدلو میخورم....پرستاری هم برای مرد رشته ی سختی محسوب میشه و با روحیات من جور در نمیاد..همه چیز که پول نست..خیلیا میگن کار پرستاری تضمینیه ولی برن نگاه کنن ببینن چقدر سخته کارشون!!پزشکی هم دردسر خاض خودش داره یک عمر باید سرت لای کتاب و درس باشه تا جایی که موهای سرت بریزه!!!نمیدونم چی بگم واقعا شرایط برای همه سخت شده فقط ادم باید خودش همت کنه و دلش برای خودش بسوزه بشینه درس بخونه شاید فرجی بشه...


به هرحال اگر رشته ی خوب میخوای سعی کن یه عمومی و اختصاصی رو حداقل صد کنی وگرنه میری بالای ده هزار به راحتی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *
> 
> 
> 
> منم میدونم کمی امارشون غلطه...اما گزینه 2 بدون تاثیر معدل این رو محاسبه کرده...شما همون 2000 رو حساب کن...یعنی 15000 تا اختلاف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟*


خودت داری میگی بدون تاثیر معدل حساب کرده!!!حالا تاثیر معدل ببین چی کار میکنه!!بله 15 تا 16 هزار تا اختلاف داشت...میگم طرف خودش هم باورش نمیشد....کارنامشو به هر کی نشون میدادیم باورش نمیشد!!واقعا یکی راست میگفت میگفت معدل مثل سیم خاردار یا میدون مین میمونه از یه جایی به بعد دیگه نمیشه جللو رفت این حرفا هم که خیلی میزنن فقط دارن دروغ میکنن میخوان همه چی رو عادی جلوه بدن در حالی که واقعیت چیز دیگه ای!

----------


## mehrsa.m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dj.ALI


خودت داری میگی بدون تاثیر معدل حساب کرده!!!حالا تاثیر معدل ببین چی کار میکنه!!بله 15 تا 16 هزار تا اختلاف داشت...میگم طرف خودش هم باورش نمیشد....کارنامشو به هر کی نشون میدادیم باورش نمیشد!!واقعا یکی راست میگفت میگفت معدل مثل سیم خاردار یا میدون مین میمونه از یه جایی به بعد دیگه نمیشه جللو رفت این حرفا هم که خیلی میزنن فقط دارن دروغ میکنن میخوان همه چی رو عادی جلوه بدن در حالی که واقعیت چیز دیگه ای!


من 18.64 معدل کتبیمه.......خوبه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> 
> 
> منم میدونم کمی امارشون غلطه...اما گزینه 2 بدون تاثیر معدل این رو محاسبه کرده...شما همون 2000 رو حساب کن...یعنی 15000 تا اختلاف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟*


اره بابا چی فکر کردین شما اگه معدلش بالای ۱۹ بود الان ۸۰۰ اینا میشد رتبش ولی با این معدل. ۱۶ هزارتا رفته بالا من خودم یکیو دیدم میانگین درصدش هفتاد بود ولی رتبش ۷۰۰۰ شده بود چون معدلش ۱۰ بود اگه معدلش ۱۹ به بالا بود میشد زیر. ۱۰۰

----------


## Dj.ALI

> به هرحال اگر رشته ی خوب میخوای سعی کن یه عمومی و اختصاصی رو حداقل صد کنی وگرنه میری بالای ده هزار به راحتی


اختصاصی رو که نمیشه صد بزنی ولی عمومی ها رو دینی رو با تلاش میشه صد زد...به نظرم برو ریاضی کنکور بده وقت خودتم تلف نکن اگر تججربی میخوای باید شهید شی چند سالچهاد کنی تا جایی که دوس داری قبول شی....توی رشته های ریاضی به چی علاقه داری..

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *
> 
> من 18.64 معدل کتبیمه.......خوبه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟*


اگر معدل کتبی نهاییت اینه خوبه هر چند بازم خیلیها جلوتن!!

----------


## mehrsa.m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dj.ALI


اگر معدل کتبی نهاییت اینه خوبه!!


اره.......این کتبمه...کلم 19.33 شد......ولی کتبیم 18.64 بود........ولی هنوزم حس میکنم ممکنه برام دردسر بشه.....*

----------


## mpaarshin

> اختصاصی رو که نمیشه صد بزنی ولی عمومی ها رو دینی رو با تلاش میشه صد زد...به نظرم برو ریاضی کنکور بده وقت خودتم تلف نکن اگر تججربی میخوای باید شهید شی چند سالچهاد کنی تا جایی که دوس داری قبول شی....توی رشته های ریاضی به چی علاقه داری..


به هیچی علاقه ندارم شاید بدون کنکور برم اصلا یه چی بخونم چرت و پرت چون دیگه خسته شدم رشته ریاضیم به هرحال سخته و تاثیر داره اونم تجربی هم که همه شاخن

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> اره.......این کتبمه...کلم 19.33 شد......ولی کتبیم 18.64 بود........ولی هنوزم حس میکنم ممکنه برام دردسر بشه.....*


شما زیر هزار بشی. ۳۰۰-۴۰۰ تا با این معدل رتبت عوض میشه سعی کن خیلی بالا بزنی کلا معدل بالای. ۱۹/۳۰ اوکی محسوب میشه زیر اون منفیه همش

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *
> 
> اره.......این کتبمه...کلم 19.33 شد......ولی کتبیم 18.64 بود........ولی هنوزم حس میکنم ممکنه برام دردسر بشه.....*


مشکلی پیش نمیاد برات معدلت خوبه فقط  یکم میخواد غیرت کنی بشینی درس بخونی!!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> به هیچی علاقه ندارم شاید بدون کنکور برم اصلا یه چی بخونم چرت و پرت چون دیگه خسته شدم رشته ریاضیم به هرحال سخته و تاثیر داره اونم تجربی هم که همه شاخن


اشتباه میکنی منم خسته شدم خودمم ولی چاره چیه!!حالا فکر کن رفتی یه چی الکی خوندی اخرش بیکار الاف ول چرخیدی...داداش ای دی تلگرامتو بفرست برام پ.خ تا اونجا دقیق راهنماییت کنم چیکار کنی...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

دارید چرت وپرت میگید.دخترعموم معدل کتبش 18.82بودشد134 کشوری.معدلش خوبه چه مشکلی داره؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> دارید چرت وپرت میگید.دخترعموم معدل کتبش 18.82بودشد134 کشوری.معدلش خوبه چه مشکلی داره؟


خوب خوبه خودت داری میگی 18.82 تا معدل 13/20 و 11 و...خیلی تفاوت وجود داره...

----------


## mehrsa.m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


دارید چرت وپرت میگید.دخترعموم معدل کتبش 18.82بودشد134 کشوری.معدلش خوبه چه مشکلی داره؟


میخوام بدونم ممکنه 300 تا 400 بکشه پایین؟؟؟؟؟؟با این معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من کتیبم شد 18.64*

----------


## mpaarshin

> دارید چرت وپرت میگید.دخترعموم معدل کتبش 18.82بودشد134 کشوری.معدلش خوبه چه مشکلی داره؟


حالا یکی مث من که یازدست کلی تاثیر داره ۱۰۰ بیارم میکنه ده هزار

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

شمامیگیدمعدل 19.30به بالا نباشه منفیه تاثیرش

----------


## mpaarshin

> اشتباه میکنی منم خسته شدم خودمم ولی چاره چیه!!حالا فکر کن رفتی یه چی الکی خوندی اخرش بیکار الاف ول چرخیدی...داداش ای دی تلگرامتو بفرست برام پ.خ تا اونجا دقیق راهنماییت کنم چیکار کنی...


میرم مهندسی بدون کنکور دیگه چون ریاضیا الان همه بیکارن خب کنکورشو بدم چیکار اونم باز تاثیر داره به هرحال

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> *
> 
> میخوام بدونم ممکنه 300 تا 400 بکشه پایین؟؟؟؟؟؟با این معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من کتیبم شد 18.64*


معدلت خوبه نگران نباش

----------


## mpaarshin

> شمامیگیدمعدل 19.30به بالا نباشه منفیه تاثیرش


اره اون دختر عموی شماهم تاثیر منفی معدلشو دیده احتمالا رتبه کشوریش زیر صد میشده

----------


## Dj.ALI

> میرم مهندسی بدون کنکور دیگه چون ریاضیا الان همه بیکارن خب کنکورشو بدم چیکار اونم باز تاثیر داره به هرحال


باز مگه ادم*****خل شده بعد از سه سال کنکور دادن پاشه بره مهندسی بدون کنکور..اگه پای این همون سال اول میرفتی مهندسی بدون کنکور تا الان هم تموم بودی!!

----------


## mpaarshin

> باز مگه ادم*****خل شده بعد از سه سال کنکور دادن پاشه بره مهندسی بدون کنکور..اگه پای این همون سال اول میرفتی مهندسی بدون کنکور تا الان هم تموم بودی!!


داداش چاره دیگه ندارم با این نمرات ده یازده که من دارم هر کنکوری بدم گند زده میشه توش مگر برم انسانی بدم که اصلا علاقه ندارم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

شما سه ساله کنکورمیدی بهترنبودسال قبل دیپلم مجددمیگرفتی؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> داداش چاره دیگه ندارم با این نمرات ده یازده که من دارم هر کنکوری بدم گند زده میشه توش مگر برم انسانی بدم که اصلا علاقه ندارم


یک راه برات میمونه یا باید میرفتی دیپ مجدد انسانی میگرفتی امسال که تاثیر معدل برات خنثی بشه یا این که بری کنکور ریاضی بدی به نظرم باز رتبت بهتر از تجربی میشه یا دیپ مجدد کنکور بدی...به هر حال خودمم گیج شدم دیگه واقعا معدل من بده دیگه معدل شما بد تره!!باید بین بد و بدتر یکی رو انتخاب کنی!

----------


## daniad

واسه این حرفا دیره کمی تنها کاری که میتونید کنید امیدواریه که اجرا شه خالا بهتره جا این بحثا بشینین پا درستون چون این بحثا دیگه چیزیو عوض نمیکنه اونوقتی که وقتش بود باید سریع اقدام میکردین برا دیپ مجدد الان شما که از تاثیر داغون معدل حرف میزنید فقط موجب رینش روحیه اونایی میشه که نمیدونستن و فایده دیگه ای نداره چون کار از کار گذشته اگه ترمیم اومد اونموقع همه رو خبر کنید :/

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما سه ساله کنکورمیدی بهترنبودسال قبل دیپلم مجددمیگرفتی؟


فکر نمیکردم انقدر تاثیر بزاره امسال میخواستم برم چون گفتن ترمیم واسادم واسه ترمیم
دیپ مجدد هم سخته بابا راحت نیست خیلیا رفتن بدتر شده نمراتشون

----------


## mpaarshin

> یک راه برات میمونه یا باید میرفتی دیپ مجدد انسانی میگرفتی امسال که تاثیر معدل برات خنثی بشه یا این که بری کنکور ریاضی بدی به نظرم باز رتبت بهتر از تجربی میشه یا دیپ مجدد کنکور بدی...به هر حال خودمم گیج شدم دیگه واقعا معدل من بده دیگه معدل شما بد تره!!باید بین بد و بدتر یکی رو انتخاب کنی!


خب بابا من که نمیتونم دیپ مجدد بگیرم چون زمانش گذشت ترمیمم که دیگه کل انجمن یک صدا میگن اجرا نمیشه پس هیچی دیگه بیخیال بابا بیخیال زندگی گور بابای همه چی

----------


## mpaarshin

> واسه این حرفا دیره کمی تنها کاری که میتونید کنید امیدواریه که اجرا شه خالا بهتره جا این بحثا بشینین پا درستون چون این بحثا دیگه چیزیو عوض نمیکنه اونوقتی که وقتش بود باید سریع اقدام میکردین برا دیپ مجدد الان شما که از تاثیر داغون معدل حرف میزنید فقط موجب رینش روحیه اونایی میشه که نمیدونستن و فایده دیگه ای نداره چون کار از کار گذشته اگه ترمیم اومد اونموقع همه رو خبر کنید :/


من که اندازه رتبه دویست بزنم رتبم میشه ۷۰۰۰ چه کاریه که دیگه درصد بالا بزنم

----------


## Dj.ALI

> خب بابا من که نمیتونم دیپ مجدد بگیرم چون زمانش گذشت ترمیمم که دیگه کل انجمن یک صدا میگن اجرا نمیشه پس هیچی دیگه بیخیال بابا بیخیال زندگی گور بابای همه چی


داداش ببین مردی شیش ماه بشینی بکوب بخونی برای کنکورت!!اگر واقعا میبینی که میتونی بخونی بمون یه بار دیگم کنکور بده چیزی که از ددست نمیدی فوقش دوباره شیش ماه از زندگیت عقب میوفتی!اگرم میبین نه حس و حال خوندن نداری به نظر من وقتتو پشت این کنکور لعنتی هدر نکن...برو بزن تو یه کار ازاد نمیودنم اگه بابات میتونه ساپورت مالیت کنه بگو یه وام بگیره برات یه تاکسی بگیر روش کار کن یا پوشاکی بزن یا کافی نت یا.....

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

منم میخام کنکور96 تجربی شرکت کنم معدل سومم 19.04ولی معدل پیشم 15.20 :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mehrsa.m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


منم میخام کنکور96 تجربی شرکت کنم معدل سومم 19.04ولی معدل پیشم 15.20


دیپلمتونو چه سالی گرفتین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> *
> 
> دیپلمتونو چه سالی گرفتین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


سال92.پیش برای من 5درصدتاثیرداره :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mehrsa.m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


سال92.پیش برای من 5درصدتاثیرداره


من معدل پیشم 17.79........سال 92 گرفتم پیش رو....91 دیپلم رو گرفتم*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

5درصدبایک سوال اضافه جبران میشه :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## hamed_habibi

یه سری دوستان چون غیرت درس خوندن ندارن فقط چرت میگن شما که معدلت پایینه اگه قرار بود معدل 15هزار رتبه جا به جاکنه که دیگه اصن یه معدل زیر 20نمیتونست پزشکی قبول شه..دوستانی خوبم گول این چرت وپرتارو نخورید با قدرت ادامه بدید وبدونید سنجش اونقدرام بی ملاحظه نیست..پس سعی کنید تا به هدفتون برسید..این دوستان خودشون از دکتر افشار واقای سرورپور داناتر میدونن درصورتی که با معدل 10 رتبه هفتاد کنکور شد وشبکه اموزش نشون داد..پس سکوت کنید تا بقیه درس بخونن..

----------


## Delgir

> *
> 
> من معدل پیشم 17.79........سال 92 گرفتم پیش رو....91 دیپلم رو گرفتم*


نگران 5درصد نباشین چون اکثر بچه هایی که قبلا پیش گرفتن حتی قوی هاشون معدلشون پایینه.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> نگران 5درصد نباشین چون اکثر بچه هایی که قبلا پیش گرفتن حتی قوی هاشون معدلشون پایینه.


مثل خودم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

دوستان ببخشیدیک سوال داشتم اگه بخام دیپلم  مجدد تجربی بگیرم زیست 1بایدامتحان بدم؟

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


دوستان ببخشیدیک سوال داشتم اگه بخام دیپلم  مجدد تجربی بگیرم زیست 1بایدامتحان بدم؟


 خیر فقط زیست شناسی سال سوم دبیرستان که نهایی برگزار میشه . کلا درسای سال سوم ._

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (77):

----------


## Safa021

سلام دوستان این تایپک رو دیدم و خواستم چیزی در مورد معدل بگم
دوست بنده آقای پوریا یاراحمدی رتبه 3 تجربی 92 بهم گفت معدل اونجوری تاثیر نداره و مطمئن باش که بدلیل سخت شدن کنکور تو میتونی با میانگین 60 الی 70 راحت به هر رشته ای برسی
دوستان باور کنید تاثیر معدل آنقدرها هم که فکر میکنید زیاد نیست. نگران نباشید فقط به کنکور و آینده بچسبید. یقین داشته باشید اگر کنکور را با موفقیت بگذرانید اصلا متوجه معدل متوسط و یا ضعیف خود بعد از اعلام نتایج نمیشوید 
لطفا وقت رو هدر ندید....کنکور نزدیکه 
خودم فارغ‌التحصیلم. ..پارسال تا چشم رو هم گذاشتم کنکور 94 اومد
و همینطور کنکور 95 و الی به آخر پشت سر هم و زود تر از اون چیزی که فکر میکنید میرسه
موفق باشید

----------


## Safa021

> یه سری دوستان چون غیرت درس خوندن ندارن فقط چرت میگن شما که معدلت پایینه اگه قرار بود معدل 15هزار رتبه جا به جاکنه که دیگه اصن یه معدل زیر 20نمیتونست پزشکی قبول شه..دوستانی خوبم گول این چرت وپرتارو نخورید با قدرت ادامه بدید وبدونید سنجش اونقدرام بی ملاحظه نیست..پس سعی کنید تا به هدفتون برسید..این دوستان خودشون از دکتر افشار واقای سرورپور داناتر میدونن درصورتی که با معدل 10 رتبه هفتاد کنکور شد وشبکه اموزش نشون داد..پس سکوت کنید تا بقیه درس بخونن..


واقعا این مطلب تو چیزی بود که میخواستم بهش اشاره کنم...واقعا دیگه حسرت بسه..اگه میخواین تو آینده حسرت معدل و یا بدتر از اون کنکور رو نخورید ..همین الان با قدرت شروع کنید...شک کنید یه کنکور خوب همه چی رو خوب میکنه چه برسه به معدل
یا علی بگید و شک نکنید خدا بنده اش رو در مواقع سخت ترک و رها نمیکنه

----------


## negar~

بالاخره واسه کنکور95 میتونیم مجدد بگیریم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> بالاخره واسه کنکور95 میتونیم مجدد بگیریم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه متاسفانه.معدلتون چنده که میخاییددیپلم مجددبگیرید؟

----------


## milad-19

اقا خواهشن یکی به من بگه فرق دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل چیه؟؟؟ هر دو یکین؟؟؟ فرق دارن؟؟؟ چی به چیه من نمیدونم والاااا

----------


## pouyasadeghi

دیپلم مجدد فکر کن تو دیپلم تجربی داری میخوای دیپلم ریاضی بگیری درس های سوم رو امتحان میدی
ترمیم معدل درس های که تو سال سوم کم شدی رو امتحان میدی

----------


## milad-19

> دیپلم مجدد فکر کن تو دیپلم تجربی داری میخوای دیپلم ریاضی بگیری درس های سوم رو امتحان میدی
> ترمیم معدل درس های که تو سال سوم کم شدی رو امتحان میدی


اها ممنون مر30

----------


## biology115

> اره خوب باید زحمت بکشی با این معدل الکی که نیست..من دوستم معدلش 13/20 صدم بود امسال زیست رو 56 زد شیمی 48 فیزیک 33 ریاضی 40 زبان 70 دینی 54 ادبیات 46 عربی 66 رتبش توی منطقه 2 شد 17 هزار به زور پرستاری شهرستان قبول شد !!


با این درصدا و این معدل و با این رتبه ای که شما میگید کاملا در تضاد هست ...

به نظر من دروغه محضه ...

----------

